# Blast From The Past!



## NS VIA Fan (Jun 19, 2011)

It was 35 years ago this month I saw my first passenger car in the new VIA scheme.....a DayNiter Coach.....running thru between Montreal and Sydney on the Cabot at Stellarton, NS in June 1976.







As the summer went on more equipment began to appear in the new paint.......

Here's the w/b Scotian ready to depart Halifax meeting an inbound Dominion Atlantic Dayliner.






Westbound Scotian at Truro NS






Railiner at Truro NS


----------

